# Burrowing question



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Bailey loves to burrow and hide in blankets but I worry she can't breathe. I know it sounds dumb but do I really need to worry?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

No. No need to worry. It's a chi thing. They love to burrow. I think it's so cute that they do it. I believe my chi spends 90% of her life under the blanket. Hehe


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Ok I'm just a worrier! She loves to stick her nose into my neck lol.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Mine all burrow under blankets and sheets>>>no worries it's what they love to do.


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

Both my girls burrow, they even burrow under my heating blanket when the heat is on LOL.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Don't worry. They'll come out from under the covers long before they suffocate. Both mine are burrowers, it's why I have little snuggle blankets in every one of their beds....and they have LOTS of beds lol! And a couple more throws (they're mine, but I'm willing to share) on the couch which they also burrow in. 

More than being worried about them suffocating, I'm far MORE worried that I'm going to sit on them by accident one day when they're burrowed under one of my couch throws!


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

Mine burrows under the sheets/blankets in my bed, I always have to feel around for her before I get up or get into bed. I'm so afraid I'm going to squish her one of these days.


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

My 3 love to burrow. We have blankies on both sofas just for them.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Mine love to burrow, too. Every night Tico has wrapped himself in a blanket. Each bed has a blanket and I have two throws on the couch. And at night most like to burrow under the blankets in my bed.


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

cocco loves to get under all the coves ect too and i thought the same but then i thought no he can get out as he got in the and put it over his head


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hershey loves to burrow too. Don't worry about it, they would go out and look for an opening if they need it.


----------



## bean (May 18, 2011)

I know I didnt sleep the first few nights until I realized this was a chi thing.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Gracie is a burrow-er, too. She has a snuggle sack and countless baby blankets all over the place. (Pedro is half Chi, and couldn't care less!)

Every night when we go to bed, she comes up on the pillows between our heads and waits for us to raise the covers so she can go under. Her favorite spot is midway down, sandwiched in between us, but by morning she's at our feet.


----------



## rcgrant82 (Mar 25, 2011)

Fenrir loves to burrow. The other night he was in his crate and he started whining, so I opened the door, figuring I'd need to take him out to go to the bathroom, but he didn't come out. I got down on the floor to look and he was just a lump under his blankets, whining because he couldn't find his way out. Too cute. lol.


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

Tink said:


> More than being worried about them suffocating, I'm far MORE worried that I'm going to sit on them by accident one day when they're burrowed under one of my couch throws!


LMAO, I feel the same way. Chip, as big as he is for a chi, makes himself into this tiny little balls and goes under pillows (even more than he goes under blankets) and I've half sat down only to jump up and scold him for scaring the crap out of me


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I remember reading someone that a short hair will go under the blankets, and long hair would like to cuddle with you on top....after reading all these I'm thinking that's kinda a dead theory ; p


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ours are burrowers too. I used to worry, but we're used to it now. There is usually at least one furbaby tangled around my legs in bed, under the covers when I wake up in the morning


----------

